# NE OHIO Help Locating..



## Badatta2d (Aug 1, 2007)

I need help locating Soggy Bottom Taxidermy, formally from New Waterford Ohio on State Route 7. 

He has moved, I believe to Lisbon Ohio but calls to Directory assistance turn up nothing. 

Any Help would be appreciated, He was paid in advance and I have not heard booo from him since.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you have a name? That would be a big help. It's possible the business name changed.


----------



## Badatta2d (Aug 1, 2007)

Sadly, no..I have a name on the reciept but it's illegible. I'm working on the name. I'm hoping it's just not done yet and he'll be calling anyday. But he told me April at the time of delivery. 

I'm terrible with names and I knew where he lived so it didn't seem that big of a deal at the time.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, in that case I wouldn’t get too worried just *yet*. Those delivery times are more often than not just a guestimate. Two weeks past is by no means a red flag. From a business perspective, he should have sent a letter to all of his clients notifying them of his move and new contact info.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

maybe you could make some calls to other taxidermists in the area and see if they might have any news of his whereabouts


----------



## dawg007 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Move?*

Would they of moved out of state? I googled them and found the same taxidermist but in GA. Would that be them?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*try*

try putting a post on taxidermy.net


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

dawg007 said:


> Would they of moved out of state? I googled them and found the same taxidermist but in GA. Would that be them?


Shawn Scott owns Soggy Bottom in GA, and I assure you its not him.


----------



## Badatta2d (Aug 1, 2007)

Good News, One of the notes I left at his old address, got to him.

He called me late Saturday Night. I now have his contact info and all.

My Buck will be done later than expected (June) Because he had to move etc during the winter.. No Biggie..thanks for the ideas and concerns.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey I'm from that area. Wow New Wateford OH can't believe someone else knows that town!! Grew up about 10 miles from there.


----------



## alpine5575 (Apr 22, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> Hey I'm from that area. Wow New Wateford OH can't believe someone else knows that town!! Grew up about 10 miles from there.


Just wanted to say howdy ex neighbor, I still live about 10 miles from new waterford. Small World !!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

It is a small world!!!! I own/ed some land in EP. Which way do you live from New Waterford??

Since you know the area you'll be the only other person in the world who knows Negley Ohio ..........right??


----------

